# crear fbsplash

## paynalton

Hola chicos, alguien conoce algún manual que explique como crear un Splash para FrameBuffer???

----------

## esteban_conde

Ahí he visto un post de hace tiempo para arrancar con frame buffer:

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705078.html

 

en cuanto a crear una imagen spash creo que ha de ser con una imgen de 256 colores como mucho que la puedes transformar en gimp desde cualquier archivo de imagen png a ser posible.

Ahora hay exceso de información con los smartphones pero posiblemente desde el mismo gimp puedas cambiarle tanto la resolución como como la extension.

----------

## paynalton

Grax, pues resulta que no existe ese manual, de hecho está desde hace tiempo en la lista TODO del proyecto fbsplash jejej.

He examinado algunos temas y revisado la escasa documentación y ya conseguí hacer mi primer tema (alabado sea el opensource).

En cuanto lo termine publico en algun lado el manual y envío una copia a los responsables del proyecto para ver si lo incluyen en la documentación.

----------

